
A Detroit priest fired holy water through a squirt gun at his congregants - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/18/us/church-uses-water-gun-to-spray-holy-water/index.html
======
bediger4000
Interesting article, but it leaves out how many parishioners burst into flame
when the holy water hit them. We must know!

------
loons2
Not even funny. Just ridiculous.

